# WHERE TO FIND A SURROGATE



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this and am just looking into surrogacy. I can't afford to join an organisation but have read that some surrogates advertise in classified ads such as OPTS. Does anyone know of anywhere else they can place ads please?

Thanks 
Jane
x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Jane,
I believe you can join either COTS or SUK as a non-member and join in on some of the non-member chat just to get a feel of things without having to pay membership fees to join. The thing is that it is illegal to advertise for a surrogate or to be a surrogate so if anyone is advertising I would be very vary. Some people go without the backing of an organisation but we felt it was worth the money to have the support. It is up to you, and there are luckily a few to choose from.
Loads of luck,
Giggly
xx


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for that info Giggly. Probably a good idea to join COTs and SUK as a non-member and get a feel of things. By the way could you do me a favour? I'm new to all this message board stuff but i see i have received a personal message reply as well which just shows up in my personal email account and not on this board. I can't see how to reply to this. Can you help?

Thanks
Jane
x


----------

